# qtwebkit is blocking media-libs/phonon-gstreamer

## Tinitus

Hallo,

irgendwie klemmt es heute... habe schon alles mögliche deinstalliert. Wie bekomme ich den block weg?

```
[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/phonon-4.9.0  USE="gstreamer pulseaudio qt4 qt5 vlc (-aqua) -debug -designer (-zeitgeist)" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/phonon-vlc-0.9.0 [0.7.2]

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/phonon-gstreamer-4.9.0  USE="alsa network qt4 qt5 -debug" 

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.10.4:4[gstreamer] ("<dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.10.4:4[gstreamer]" is blocking media-libs/phonon-gstreamer-4.9.0)

* Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (dev-python/PyQt4-4.11.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (media-libs/phonon-gstreamer-4.9.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/phonon-gstreamer-4.9.0[qt4?,qt5?] (>=media-libs/phonon-gstreamer-4.9.0[qt4,qt5]) required by (media-libs/phonon-4.9.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

Kann mir da mal jemand einen Tipp geben

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, media-libs/phonon-gstreamer-4.9.0 fordert das <dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.10.4:4 mit USE=-gstreamer gebaut wird.

Ein beherztes 

```
echo "<dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.10.4:4 -gstreamer" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

 sollte weiterhelfen.

----------

